# My new space for Tent grow



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 8, 2014)

I grow in a 4x4 tent and I got a new space in a basement . Today me and the miss went to clean out our 8x8 space we are " Renting" it was filled with old debris bugs , spiders , webs etc. So my question is should I do a Pre spray for bugs before I grow and setup my Tent? Or is the Tent a good enough shield?

What is a good spray to use to be on the safe side?


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 8, 2014)

I would forsure pre spray! Cant hurt. I grow in my basement i use an indoor outdoor general pet freindly spray.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree. Pre spray ffor both bugs and mildew.


----------



## Sherrwood (Dec 10, 2014)

Bleech and water everything, make sure a strong fan blows on it to dry throughly. Nothing lives through bleech.
Of course make sure the plants aren't in the room while bleeching.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 11, 2014)

:yeahthat: good suggestion


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

Just pretend you're cleaning a hospital room, bomb the space first with a pyrethrum bomb, then clean it. Then get the walls and floor dialed in white and do your thing.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2014)

I also like a pyrethrum bomb for a space with a lot of bugs.  Read the directions well and follow them.  I often use them in really icky crawl spaces I have to spend time in....

Basements can be a great place to grow.  The temps stay fairly constant and it is generally easy to get wiring and things where you need them.  You aren't really renting this space though are you?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 13, 2014)

I was told that bugs that live in basements are diffrent then bugs that eat and kill MJ


----------



## MR1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I put my tent in my basement behind my furnace where there was junk piled up sitting there for years. I swept it up , sprayed the area with Home and Garden bug spray ( Konk ), I have harvested two crops in that spot with no bugs .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just setup today didn't spray anything cause it's cold and I don't have bugs yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 14, 2014)

Bugs hide everywhere.  Do not believe that just because you do not see them and or that it is is cold that you do not have them.  They are dormant or in "hibernation".  When you warm up the space, the bugs will come out.  And whether they are bugs that eat plants or not, you do not know.  I personally would never plant in a space like that without cleaning it thoroughly.  And it is not just bugs--you are also cleaning to get rid of any mold or mildew spores that might like to hide in your basement.  Take everything out and CLEAN AND DISINFECT!  Every single person told you to spray and clean....and we do know that it is winter and cold out.  The bugs are there and very probably mold and mildew!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 16, 2014)

The advice here in a new space in to be proactive, not reactive after your in veg,or worse bloom.


----------

